# Bergwerk Bekleidung



## AnthonyXIV (23. Juli 2003)

So, heute wars dann soweit:

die langersehnte Lieferung der Bergwerk-Bike-Kollektion ist aus Canadien eingetroffen.
Trikots und Hosen (mit und ohne Träger) können ab sofort bestellt werden. Entweder über den Händler oder direkt ex Bergwerk.


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Netzwerker (24. Juli 2003)

Hallo Bergwerk Team,

wäre nicht schlecht, wenn Ihr die Sachen auch auf Eurer Homepage präsentieren würdet. Auch sonst würden wir uns 
über ein bißchen mehr Info´s auf der Homepage freuen.


Gruß Netzwerker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (22. Juli 2005)

Weiß jemand, wo man noch Bergwerk-Bekleidung bekommt?
Gruß


----------



## santa_cross (23. Juli 2005)

was willst du damit ?


----------



## Nomercy (23. Juli 2005)

... soll eine Überraschung werden...


----------



## santa_cross (25. Juli 2005)

sags doch gleich , ich hab größe xxl   ich freu mich


----------



## Eleven (30. Juli 2005)

Auf eBay gibt es immer wieder Trikots zu kaufen.

Gruß,

Eleven


----------

